# Shaver HD8 hydraulic post pounder questions.



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Last weekend I bought a pounder. Sent my nephew to pick it up, sight unseen. After a bit of fiddling, I have it hooked up. It was set up on a bobcat, and I put it on a 3 point. Looks like some parts were missing for 3 point hookup. So I welded some tubing on to support the supports. After plumbing, it is now functional.

































Photo 4 shows some broken welds. I am trying to figure out what the purpose is there. Not sure if I broke them tinkering or they came that way.

In photo 5 it shows the top of the cylinder. I have slight leakage there. Thoughts on fixing? Looks like I need to buy a bigger wrench to do something. My adjustable one wont work in the tight space.

Also, I do not have the spring loaded post holder. Is it worth buying? I haven't looked into it quite yet. After a week of rain, I ak guessing fencing is at least a week or two out.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> 20170521_130947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand of oil can is that resting on the driver in the first pic? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Broken welds are part of it, the one you show is from being bottomed out. The weight has come down on the bottom stop. It is a fairly violent process when the ground gets hard. I have an HD-10 with hundreds upon hundreds of posts driven with it. Also, you need to loosen the top nut on the cylinder. There needs to be a little slack there to take some of the shock out of the system. Your manual will describe how much room to leave there. Be very careful with your posts and stand off to the side. When the weight hits the post, anything loose will come off at one heck of a rate and stick into whatever is standing in front of the driver, be it the ground or you. Flying wood doesn't care! I have driven railroad ties, wood posts, and pipe of many sizes, they work great. My driver will either put the post in the ground or destroy it trying.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> What brand of oil can is that resting on the driver in the first pic?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I had to give up the blue mountains on my new budget.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We had an 8 and traded up to a twelve world of difference. A good habit is to never touch the end of a post I've heard horror stories of having fingers in the wrong place.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

farmerbrown said:


> We had an 8 and traded up to a twelve world of difference. A good habit is to never touch the end of a post I've heard horror stories of having fingers in the wrong place.


I'll second that. A fellow about 30 years ago by us can give a first "hand" account of what can go wrong. Luckily it just shortened three fingers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I got the welds fixed. And tried it out. I am glad tomorrow I should have a safety arm arrive. Holding a post in place seems like a bad idea.

Besides that, the top of the cylinder started leaking like a sieve. I had to quit. My inkling is a seal?

Bring to local fixit shop amd labor and a few bucks in off the shelf parts? Or am I too optimistic?














What do you think?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> What brand of oil can is that resting on the driver in the first pic?
> 
> Regards, Mike


No wonder the post isn't plumb....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I got the welds fixed. And tried it out. I am glad tomorrow I should have a safety arm arrive. Holding a post in place seems like a bad idea.
> 
> Besides that, the top of the cylinder started leaking like a sieve. I had to quit. My inkling is a seal?
> 
> ...


Could be on the fix it shop.....or take to a ag or industrial outfit and see what they can tell you. Or, call the manufacturer and ask for information about the leak and probable seal info.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Could be on the fix it shop.....or take to a ag or industrial outfit and see what they can tell you. Or, call the manufacturer and ask for information about the leak and probable seal info.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I called both. Sounds like the seal may be a bit unique. Cheap too. I have 2 on their way.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Getting it figured out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Getting it figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how many acres are you fencing this go around?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> So how many acres are you fencing this go around?
> 
> Regards, Mike











40 to pasture the far 20 of it. Still gonna row crop the close part. I will make a lane to get past that field to get to the 20ish acres of new pasture.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Purty! You'll love it! Just wait till you soil yourself when a post splits into 50 pieces, it gets me every time.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

why would a post split into that many pieces? is the ground that hard there? I've had some edges flake off the post when its driving tough, but have never had a post split.

Kinda fun to put an empty beer can on top of the post and see how flat it makes it in one hit.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will have to try that.


----------

